# Pricing maintenance



## Skyeishness (Jun 9, 2008)

I just bought a 2000 Audi a6 Quattro, and I'm worried about maintaining the car with tune-ups on a regular basis. I'm concerned about going to the right person to do the job and how much it should cost. There aren't many people in the area that even own the same car. Actually, I've only seen one.
Please help


----------



## bettonracing (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Pricing maintenance (Skyeishness)*

Bump for the same question, 2001 model.


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Pricing maintenance (bettonracing)*

just make sure your oil is changed every 3k - 5k and make sure you check fluid levels on a regular basis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone needs a great AUDI tech, shoot me a pm- prices are awesome and he does great work. Located on Long Island-


----------



## ICEBIRGSLIM (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (audis4boss)*

hit me with this dudes info i just picked up a 2000 s4


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

Pm sent with info.


----------

